
A research center for augmenting human intellect (1968) - benbreen
https://web.stanford.edu/dept/SUL/library/extra4/sloan/mousesite/Archive/ResearchCenter1968/ResearchCenter1968.html
======
jonjacky
Same paper as PDF, not HTML:

[http://history-computer.com/Library/AHI.pdf](http://history-
computer.com/Library/AHI.pdf)

